# Auzentech updated Treiber der Soundkarten-Flotte



## MisterG (14. August 2010)

Nach und nach hat Auzentech die Treiber ihrer Soundkarten-Modelle aktualisiert.

Dazu gehören:

- X-Fi Forte*** 
- X-Fi HomeTheater HD***
- X-Fi Bravura***
- X-Fi Prelude***

Alle Downloads im Überblick.

Quelle: http://www.auzentech.com/site/company/pressrelease_08112010_update_you.php


----------



## kenji_91 (14. August 2010)

ein changelog wäre nett.


----------



## MisterG (14. August 2010)

Gibt es direkt beim Einstieg über den jeweiligen Download-Link.


----------



## 1337 (14. August 2010)

Forte: Changes in this Driver
Fixes an application "freezing" issue during audio creation/recording on system with Korean O/S.

lol da bleib ich natürlich beim letzten DK Treiber.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. August 2010)

DK Treiber? Was ist das?


----------



## MisterG (14. August 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> DK Treiber? Was ist das?



Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus einer Erklärung:



> Daniel_K Treiber
> 
> Daniel_K ist ein Hobbyprogrammierer, der sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat,     Creative Treiber zu verbessern und zu erweitern. So gelang es  Daniel_K,    erstmals unter Vista, den DD&DTS Decoder zu aktivieren,  was laut   Creative unmöglich ist bzw. war. Da die Daniel_K  Treiber  zur Hälfte  auf  den Auzentech Treiber aufbauen, wurde vor allem  die  Soundqualität   stark verbessert.
> Des weiteren schaltete Daniel_K ein Features frei, was viele Kunden     Creative (noch heute) übel nahmen. So ermöglichte er die Nutzung von     DDL. Das das ging und Creative absichtlich das sperrte, ist bis heute    unverständlich. So muss man beim Daniel_K nur  einen DDL Unlocker    ausführen und das DDL Pack in Version 1.00.03  installieren und schon    kann man DDL  genießen.
> ...


----------



## Jami (14. August 2010)

Coole Sache die DK-Treiber, werd ich gleich mal installieren.


----------



## sentinel1 (15. August 2010)

Also bei einer Auzentech lohnen sich diese sich eh kaum oder?


----------



## serafen (15. August 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob qualitativ ein Unterschied zwischen den Treibern von Creative und Auzentech bzw. der angepassten Pakete besteht.

Soweit ich mich zurückerinnern kann, gab es bereits 2006 mit der (damals) noch recht neuen X-Fi-Serie enorme Probleme, weshalb ich auf eine alternative Treibersuite von YouPax ausgewichen bin ... aber letztendlich, schaue ich mir den Vergleich zur Asus Xonar-Produktlinie an, erschreckend ...

Hat sich daran was geändert oder ist die Treiber-Situation noch immer so ... bescheiden ...  ??


----------



## sentinel1 (16. August 2010)

Derzeit nutze ich den Origanl - Win7 - Treiber 'HD - Audiogerät' für die Forte 7.1 zum Musikhören und Zocken, brauche ich da überhaupt den Auzentech, DK - Treiber ???

Vermutlich hätte ich mir die Karte sparen können, wusste damals nicht, dass EAX unter Win7 nicht mehr unterstützt (außer via Krücke - Alchemy) wird und dass kein einziger Spielehersteller EAX mehr nutzt.


----------



## 1337 (16. August 2010)

Wer mehr zu dem Thema wissen will: Hardwareboard.eu - Das ultimative Hardware Forum - Startseite


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. August 2010)

1337 schrieb:


> Wer mehr zu dem Thema wissen will: Hardwareboard.eu - Das ultimative Hardware Forum - Startseite



Werbung?

Zum Thema: Abseits der mauen Release Notes basieren die Treiber _vermutlich_ auf den aktuellen Creative-Treibern. Zumindest hoffe ich das  und schaue gleich mal rein.

MfG,
Raff


----------

